# DC Power inverter question



## courtstamper (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope someone with electrical knowledge can help me. Where I am deer hunting this year, there is no power. I wanted to set up a deer cleaning station that I could use at night. I have my truck lights, but in case I needed a little more, I thought I could use my LED shop light. 

I found this Car and Driver cheapo inverter at the house, and wondered if the Output was sufficient to run the LED Shoplight, or if I would do damage possibly to my truck. The problem is, I'm not sure how to compare the specs across the two units. 

I have pasted the specs from each and was hoping someone could tell me if the inverter would work in the event I needed some additional light.

The specs for the light are (Husky from Home Depot Model # 3PL-TP-DF-24W):
Input: 100-200V 50-60 Hz 1 A
Output: 15V 1.8A
(Website says 33 Watts)


For the inverter:
Input: DC12V20A MAX
AC/OUTPUT: AC110V 150W

Thanks for your help.

Courtney 
Dallas


----------



## lhchief84 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, your inverter has pleanty of juice to power your lights. A Watt is a Watt no matter the voltage level.


----------



## courtstamper (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks lhchief84!

Courtney


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

There are some very cheap rechargeable LED work lights available


----------

